# Northcentral Maltese Rescue launches new website



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

North Central Maltese Rescue | Home 

It's been in development for a while, but NMR now has a brand new shiny website up and running! Information on available dogs as well as how to foster and donate is now easy to find!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very professional looking, congrats!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I will have to check it out! I am so easily tempted, my little ones had better watch out! 😁


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

NICE!
I did a "home check-out" for NC down in Travis Country south of downtown Austin a few years back. I would love to become active w/them again but for now my two are keeping me on my toes! I took a look at the site & it is fabulous!
Do they get many fosters down here?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> NICE!
> I did a "home check-out" for NC down in Travis Country south of downtown Austin a few years back. I would love to become active w/them again but for now my two are keeping me on my toes! I took a look at the site & it is fabulous!
> Do they get many fosters down here?


Sandi - most of the fosters are in the midwest but please reach out to Mary Palmer and ask how you can help. She is hard to reach sometimes but keep calling her - we have one person in NC so out of the area is always possible.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Sandi - most of the fosters are in the midwest but please reach out to Mary Palmer and ask how you can help. She is hard to reach sometimes but keep calling her - we have one person in NC so out of the area is always possible.


Maggie, I will reach out to Mary when my plate is a little less full. I feel a bit over-whelmed at the moment w/both dogs having serious health issues. We have made a commitment that these will be our last 2 "ownership" pups so we will be more open to being helpful to temporary situations. Of course I could always do home inspection now as I did that one time for Mary in Travis Country.


----------

